# Green Junior



## jd56 (Mar 2, 2018)

I know...another "what's it worth" post.
But, am thinking on getting this all original green Junior for my grandson.
Yeah, the handlebars are bent, odd huh?.
The lowest they'd go is $125.

I know "it's worth what your willing to pay for it". But, you think that's too much?
I would think it's rare to find a green with all original parts.

Thx in advance.














Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Mar 6, 2018)

Did pull the trigger on this.
But, niw need to find the headtube head shroud front cover with the AMF logo.





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobsbikes (Mar 7, 2018)

I have seen the head shroud on ebay  before  nice little trike clean it up ride it like you stole it


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (Apr 15, 2018)

I have a repo for sale.  The listing title is "Reproduction tricycle head tube badge for vintage 1960's AMF Junior trike".  If you buy them directly from me I'll knock a couple bucks off the price.
Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2018)

shawnatvintagespokes said:


> I have a repo for sale.  The listing title is "Reproduction tricycle head tube badge for vintage 1960's AMF Junior trike".  If you buy them directly from me I'll knock a couple bucks off the price.
> Shawn



Here is the EBay link  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Reproducti...427366?hash=item4b3f974ca6:g:8d4AAOSwA1paxQzk


----------



## vincev (Apr 16, 2018)

I think the missing shroud could be a bargaining point.Cool color. I dont think $125 would leave anything if you flipped it.If its a keeper because you like it then its fair.


----------



## jd56 (May 19, 2018)

He loves it









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ridingtoy (May 22, 2018)

The smile on Nathaniel's face says it all.

Dave


----------



## shekitty35 (May 15, 2020)

Those smiles are worth all the money in the world.


----------

